# Chicken & Mushrooms w/ Green Beans



## IRONFIST (Oct 6, 2014)

Was a good cheat day meal. Some times you have to have something fried

*Ingredients:*
8oz Chicken
2 cups Pinot Grigio
2 eggs
1 cup bread crumbs
1 cup coconut oil
1/2 sweet onion
1/2 cup Porta Bella Mushrooms
1/2 cup Synthepure Protein

*Instructions:*
Melt coconut oil in skillet. 
Whisk eggs, then dip chicken in egg mixture and then into the bread crumbs.
Fry until golden and let rest on a paper towel to remove excess oil.
Remove excess oil from skillet.
Reheat skillet and saute onions and mushrooms until golden.
Add wine and heat 5 minutes to reduce, stir in Synthepure Protein powder until sauce thickens.
Add chicken and serve.

Green beans + Mushrooms.
Use 2 tbs remaining coconut oil and saute onions and mushrooms together and add green beans until tender.

Serve with chicken!


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 6, 2014)

This looks delicious.   Love the idea of using synthepure as a base for the gravy.   Will definitely be testing this out in the near future.


----------



## Sully (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## blastingthru (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree with Magnus on this one, I've never heard of using a protein powder like that for a base, but it's something that I'll have to try to see if I can reinvigorate my taste for chicken.  ;/


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

: Headbang:


----------

